# End servings and Center servings



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

I would like to try a diffrent aprouch I would like every one that would like to help to post some specs like the *Bow* the *ata* and the *cam* used if its *single or dually* and *string length* then I would like to know about the serving like so

*Bowtech MightyMite*
*ata 31.5*
*Cam INFINITY CAM Single*
*string length 84 3/8*


............................................<--84/38-->...............................................
<l__________________________________________________________________l>
<l---16--->].............l<--5.5-->l...............l<---16.5--->l..............l<---7.25---l>
l<------------26---->l---------40-------->l-------------l

or

............................................<--84/38-->...............................................
<l__________________________________________________________________l>
<l---16--->].............l<--5.5-->l...............l<---16.5--->l..............l<---7.25---l>
l<------------26---->l..............l...............l.................l
<-----------------------------------40--->l..................l


So here you would measure 16 inchs from post and serve to that point then you would measure 26 inchs from post and start there serve 5.5 inchs then you would measure over 40 inchs start serving. serve 16.5 inchs then go to the other end of string and serve up string 7.25 inchs


Thanks for all your help here if you guys would just measure your strings serving specs and let me know it would be great help to me and others 

*And WR Thanks for the Phone call I know you will chime in here and have A better way of Scaling this info*


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

Ok guys I made a Pdf file you can open and edit in your info on the lines but its 351kb are so ,,, so if anyone wants this let me know


----------



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

This is a formula I use when making strings (for single cams) when I can't measure them:

O----A--I----------I--D--I--------I-----C------I--------I--B---O
<------------------------------X------------------------------>

X=overall string length
A=string side end serving (.16X)
B=cable side end serving (.12X)
C=idler wheel serving (.48X to .64X)
D=center serving (.28X to .34X)
(all measurements go from left to the right except for B which goes from right to left)
This seems to work for me.


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

are these measurments for a bow that you have if so can you post specs on the bow as well what I tring to do is get all the end serving and center serving info for the diffrent bows and put it in one place so everyone has a plase they can go to get the info


----------



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

Eugene, I've made up hundreds upon hundreds of strings and cables and have the specs for numerous companies, some near 20 years so it is impossible to print out individual ones. Some of them (Hoyt Striker 2 for instance, I have one) use different idler wheel sizes as you go higher in drfaw length so there may be 2-3 different size string/cable combos for the same bow brand. I made this formula after doing a lot of them and it hasn't let me down yet (or that I can remember). I made it to be slightly longer on the servings just in case, usually I can go smaller. It'd be nice to have them all individually but honestly I think it is impractical so I just continue to use my method unless I can measure them myself. Good luck though.


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

IroquoisArcher said:


> Eugene, I've made up hundreds upon hundreds of strings and cables and have the specs for numerous companies, some near 20 years so it is impossible to print out individual ones. Some of them (Hoyt Striker 2 for instance, I have one) use different idler wheel sizes as you go higher in drfaw length so there may be 2-3 different size string/cable combos for the same bow brand. I made this formula after doing a lot of them and it hasn't let me down yet (or that I can remember). I made it to be slightly longer on the servings just in case, usually I can go smaller. It'd be nice to have them all individually but honestly I think it is impractical so I just continue to use my method unless I can measure them myself. Good luck though.


That What were looking for all the diffrent combos of cams and so on so we can use it as a reffrence any info you guys can give would be great I dont care if you dont even make strings if you would just post info of your bow with serving length it would be great


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

215 views and no replys come on guys I just need the specs from you bow if you would just measure your serving lenght for me


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

up


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

> 215 views and no replys come on guys I just need the specs from you bow if you would just measure your serving lenght for me


So many views with no replies is because you weren't descriptive with your title of the thread.

Maybe "Need Bowtech MightyMite specs" or "Bowtech MightyMite owners" would get you what you are looking for.


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

Myk said:


> So many views with no replies is because you weren't descriptive with your title of the thread.
> 
> Maybe "Need Bowtech MightyMite specs" or "Bowtech MightyMite owners" would get you what you are looking for.



This has nothing to do with a bowtech mighty mite I have the info for that bow I want the info from all your bows tring to put something Together so all can see 

If you guys would just post the bows you have the string lenth and your serving location it would be great


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

I also have a pdf file I made that you can enter your info if anyone wants it let me now


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

eugene1e® said:


> This has nothing to do with a bowtech mighty mite I have the info for that bow I want the info from all your bows tring to put something Together so all can see
> 
> If you guys would just post the bows you have the string lenth and your serving location it would be great


OH, I didn't realize that. I saw the Bowtech thing and have been skipping it ever since.
I've got a few recipes I could dig up. 

Are you making this available to all or just for yourself? I wouldn't mind a recipe book.

I'd use the PDF. I think you can post those now.


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

Im making this available to all I only have three bows that I can measure serving length on right now the pdf is to big to post but I can email it to you and you can add all your info and send it back And I can add it to the book


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

Check with your internet provider.
You probably have free webspace you can upload it to, you just need to set up the account and get the address.
You can do the FTP uploading through Internet Explorer.


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

Will do mean while would you like the pdf if so send me your email eddy and ill send it your way


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

Actually the problem I'm having is figuring out my recipes even for the text version. I may have to make a string or put a made string on my jig to figure it out.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

Does this make sense or look right?

*'03 Martin Phantom II 
Magnum limbs
Fuzion cam*
33"AtA
6 1/4" brace

|_____________________________________<--88-->___________________________________|
|<3/4>_____________________________________________________________________<3/4>|
|<---16--->|____________|<-6 1/2->|______________|<---16--->|___________|<--8 1/2-->|
|__________|<---------------------------------------73----------------------------------->|
|________________________________|<------------------63 3/4--------------------------->|
|_________________________________________________________|<----------30---------->|

88 1/2 starting length, 40 twists.

|____________________________<36>____________________________|
|<3/4>___________________________________________________<3/4>|
|<-----8.5----->|____________________|<-1 1/2->|_________|<--3-->|
|____________ _|<---------------------------27 1/2------------------>|
|____________________________________________|<-------9-------->|

72 3/4 starting length before folding.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

*'04 Martin Phantom II 
Magnum limbs
Dyna cam*
33 1/4" AtA
6 3/4" brace

|____________________________________<--87 1/2-->__________________________________|
|<3/4>_______________________________________________________________________<3/4>|
|<--14 1/2-->|____________|<-6 1/2->|______________|<-14 1/2->|___________|<----7---->|
|___________|<----------------------------------------73----------------------------------->|
|_________________________________|<-------------------57 3/8--------------------------->|
|_________________________________________________________|<---------29 7/8--------->|

88 starting length.

|___________________________<35 3/4>___________________________|
|<3/4>___________________________________________________<3/4>|
|<----7 1/2---->|____________________|<-1 1/2->|_________|<--3-->|
|____________ _|<--------------------------27 1/2------------------->|
|____________________________________________|<-------9-------->|

72 1/4 starting length before folding.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

*'96 Martin Prowler/Lynx 
Uni-cam R581*
40 1/2 AtA
9 1/4 brace

This is stock. The bow's draw length is too long and the poundage is way light going with stock specs. But here they are.

String
|____________________________________<----60---->__________________________________|
|<3/4>_______________________________________________________________________<3/4>|
|<----12---->|____________|<-7 1/2->|____________________________________|<--11 1/2->|


Return
|____________________________________<----48---->__________________________________|
|<3/4>_______________________________________________________________________<3/4>|
|<---9 1/2-->|_______________________________________________________|<----9 1/2---->|


Split
|_____________________________<42>____________________________|
|<3/4>___________________________________________________<3/4>|
|<----9 1/2---->|____________________|<-2 1/2->|_________|<--3-->|
|____________________________________________|<-------8-------->|


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

*I think nobody is helping because....*

it's so confusing. I am no rocket scientist by any means, and I can't understand how to decipher the drawings, maybe you could send me the pdf, and I could send the info on my Parker. I would love to help, just don't get it.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

beenfarr said:


> it's so confusing. I am no rocket scientist by any means, and I can't understand how to decipher the drawings, maybe you could send me the pdf, and I could send the info on my Parker. I would love to help, just don't get it.


|____________________<--87 1/2-->__________________| *Overall length of finished string*
|<3/4>_______________________________________<3/4>| *Loop size*
|<--14 1/2-->|___|<-6 1/2->|___|<-14 1/2->|___|<-7-->| *Serving lengths*
|___________|<----------------------73---------------->| *End serving location*, not really needed.
|________________________|<--------57 3/8----------->| *Center serving* Starts at 57 3/8" from this end and goes 6 1/2".
|_______________________________________|<-29 7/8->| *Idler serving location*, starts at 29 7/8" and goes 14 1/2".

The first serving location is not needed because you know it is 14 1/2" from the end, just like you don't need the other end serving because it starts at the end and goes 7".


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

*Thanks*

I get it now. I'll measure my strings and cable when my bow gets out of the shop.

On a side note MYK, I see your from Illinois, just got back from there, went to Chicago for the weekend, had a great time. That is a great city, much better than Detroit.

Thanks for the help,


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

beenfarr said:


> it's so confusing. I am no rocket scientist by any means, and I can't understand how to decipher the drawings, maybe you could send me the pdf, and I could send the info on my Parker. I would love to help, just don't get it.


give me your email eddie and I'll send you the pdf file


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

*Myk*

Yes I would love to getthese specs on pdf file I you could give me you email eddie I will send you the pdf just got home from work so still working on the web thing


----------



## IroquoisArcher (Jun 16, 2003)

Keep looking back as curious if my "formula" would be the same as guys are getting measurements of. Just did Myk's 87 1/2" string and got this roughly the same as him so am satisfied that it should work. By the way I try to do all my end loops as small as possible, usually 5/8" at most.


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

Ok for all that wants the pdf here you go http://home.earthlink.net/~eugene1e/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/chart.pdf just fill out one for each one of your bows and then in the uper right corner youll see summit by email click on that box and follow the guide to send it to me 

ps if you have any ?s give me a shout


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

> Just did Myk's 87 1/2" string and got this roughly the same as him so am satisfied that it should work.


I'm pretty sure those are tweaked to the bow to add minimal string weight (because I have numbers scribbled out in my pad on that one).
As long as you're over on the numbers and not under there shouldn't be a problem.

The 88" should be factory numbers. And I wouldn't doubt if you could use the exact same serving lengths on both of those.


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

After looking at the pdf, it's perfectly clear.


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

The size of your end loops dosnt matter as long as you measure from back of post for all you measurments and all measurments should be from left to right


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

eugene1e® said:


> The size of your end loops dosnt matter as long as you measure from back of post for all you measurments and all measurments should be from left to right


I also do recurve strings. My end loops are part of my recipes. It's hard to slide the string down the limb when you have them too small


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

Myk said:


> I also do recurve strings. My end loops are part of my recipes. It's hard to slide the string down the limb when you have them too small



That not what I'm saying what im saying is if your serving length is 18 inch's on cam side its 18 inchs regardless of you size of your end loop when you measure from back of the post the loop is not a loop at all are is it lol  


start end
[0--------]------------[


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

Your PDF does me no good. Reader won't save, and I'd need to buy a new operating system to update it (and I think it still won't save).


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

It will save if you go to file and save as, are go to file ,form data,export data from form. but if you summit data to me when all said and done I am going to put it all in one big manual for all for veiw like pdf book


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

Not in Reader 6.0.1 it won't. Those options are not even there.


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

Adobe 7.0 -Free Download


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

eugene1e® said:


> Adobe 7.0 -Free Download





> I'd need to buy a new operating system to update it


Do you also have a link for a free download of Windows XP?


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

Myk said:


> Do you also have a link for a free download of Windows XP?


I'm sure that could be aranged to lol But really if you see the summit button in the uper right hand corner that will send it to me in a data file for every one you send me I'll save it and send it back to you in a pdf the file I get wont be pdf


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

Have you got any blank ones? If not, that button also doesn't work.


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

The summit button works for 6.0 but I believe you have to use outlook for your mail


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

Up


----------



## eugene1e® (Sep 24, 2005)

Uppppppppp


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

I still think you need a better title and description.
Something like "Give me your string recipes".
Post your recipes and my recipes and it might get the idea across better.


----------



## Shooters Edge (Feb 6, 2005)

*To many lines.*

Hey Guys, all the lines are making it to confusing. Here is the basic formula that all manufacturers that we network and share info with use. The example we'll use is for the 93 1/8" Mathews string that is still so common.

16"/18" 27 1/2"-32" 45"-60 1/2" 9"

Pretty simple huh!


----------



## ecastel (Jan 5, 2010)

eugene1e® said:


> Ok guys I made a Pdf file you can open and edit in your info on the lines but its 351kb are so ,,, so if anyone wants this let me know


Do you still have this pdf ? 

Please PM me. 

Thanking in advance, 
Emilio


----------

